# Bad radio reception on aftermarket JVC



## bigbandbossa (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi - Hopefully you can help this newbie out  I've done plenty of searches and found similar issues but nothing that's fixed this for me.

I've got a UK spec, late 2002 318i Touring E46 which came with a BMW Business PH7050 stock deck. I swapped it out for a JVC KD-BT1 unit which works a dream.. other than having no radio reception. I used an aftermarket BMW -> ISO convertor kit for the cabling. Putting the original stereo back shows the antenna cable hasn't been damaged. Touching the aerial input on the JVC shows that the new unit is basically fine. Various sites say that the problem is due to no power going to a powered antenna and that a 12v feed needs to be applied to it via pin 16. However, pin 16 seems to be taking a lead already.. blue/white from the deck, into blue on the convertor, then white into the BMW stock loom.

I seem to have one additional (brown) lead going from the stereo into the convertor (fair enough if it's not used) plus (possibly more relevent) nothing going from the deck into pin 7, yet the stock loom seems ready to accept via a white/red stripe lead.

What can I do to get the deck to play ball with the standard BMW (powered?) antenna.. And thanks for any help


----------

